# Cinestill DF96 weird grain issue.



## darry85 (Nov 6, 2018)

So, I just got the new Cinestill DF96 monobath to try out and developed a test roll of tri x and everything came out good. I pushed the 400 speed film to 1600 using their instructions of 90 degrees at 6 minutes. 

I scanned my negatives in and there's a weird grain pattern I've never seen on black and white images before. I'm not sure if it's my scanner or the monobath. I looked at other people's DF96 images and they didn't have this issue. I scanned the negs twice with the same result. 





I hope you can see it. Is that normal? It doesn't look like normal grain, but little hash marks or something. I'm really new at this. 

Thanks..


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2018)

It looks like reticulation...not grain, but reticulation, which can be/is caused by temperature extremes. A good example is getting the film warm/hot in the post-development rinse cycle...this can make the emulsion very soft and pliable....then, when cool/cold water is introduced, BOOM, the warm,swelled emulsion shrinks/contracts, and makes the reticulation pattern. Reticulation can ALSO be caused, I have recently learned from TPF and @webestang64, from extreme temperature swings, such as when film is left in a car glove box, or in a car in temperature extremes, for a somewhat long time frame.


----------



## john.margetts (Nov 7, 2018)

I second Derrel and think that is reticulation. Have I read your post right and you developed at 90°? Even with Fahrenheit that is hot. If that was followed by cold rinse water then reticulation is going g to be very likely. You need all your liquids, including rinse water, to be close in temperature.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 7, 2018)

It is reticulation as Derrel pointed out. The causes are as he explained. I recently experienced that as well in B & W film that was poorly kept but properly developed. I recently did a test roll of fresh film and purposely developed it in a poor manner as Derrel described, hot and cold temps, it did this exact thing. So the two causes are verified.

Now, you are using a relatively new monobath product, that could also be an issue. I have read somewhere that the monobath and TriX are not a good combo  but I can't find it,  maybe it was a YouTube video on the product. Can't recall but I know it because I shoot mainly TriX and when I heard or read that, I decided to skip on trying the product.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 7, 2018)

Side note.............Your rinse water and Photo-Flo must be at 90 degrees as well.


----------



## darry85 (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I was more careful with my rinsing temps and i have a roll drying so we shall see.


----------



## Roger Wade (Nov 18, 2018)

Would be interest in some pics developed in that monobath as I have some coming my way.


----------



## Greg Schmigel (Dec 25, 2019)

As a newbie to film developing, I also bought the DF96. My very first roll was perfect. Shot on an old Yashica, TriX 400, and "carefully" followed the instructions. Worked like a charm. My next two rolls, although, came out exactly as shown in the start of this thread. Complete reticulation. My own fault, as I got a little to cocky I guess with a quick monobath at 80 degrees, then a normal old cool water rinse. Boom. Live (and read), and learn. 

I really appreciate finding this thread though. So thank you! I was at a crossroads thinking (a) could this be from the '69 Yashica I was using? (b) could this be my lack of developement skills? or (c) could this be my scanner.

Well the Camera is fine. The scanner is 2 days old. 

*I think I've clearly learned my problem here. Slow down, watch my temps, and enjoy the process.*

Thanks guys!!!


----------

